# Large files upload interrupted



## dellpe (Apr 6, 2014)

I have changed cable again, I tried with 1.8m cable which the internet provider has packed with router. Router is Huawei NE40E, network card is onboard, but I have tried with external TP-link card too. H have tried with other FreeBSD Server too.
Is there a limitation in RAM or swap partition size?

Could you tell me where could I find that logs ?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 6, 2014)

Many ISPs severely limit upload speeds relative to download speeds (1/10 as fast in my case for example), so what you are seeing may just be a reflection of that. Moreover, your ISP may throttle large uploads as part of their QOS.

What is your "advertised" upload speed? How large are these files you are trying to upload?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2014)

There is no description of the actual problem here.  What happened?


----------

